# Donkeys hate rain ???



## Larry (Jul 29, 2008)

I have read several times that donkeys hate rain. Well my jack will leave the shelter and stand in the rain for awhile then go into the shelter. He must like to rinse off occasionally. Has anyone else noticed this kind of behavior.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Larry, not sure donkeys hate rain....

Mine have a shelter that they can go into but do stand in the rain and have been seen with a blanket of snow





Mine also love to sunbathe, in the hottest days they are laying stretched out in the sun. They do have a nap after breakfast in the shelter, go figure





I would love to know what they think!!!


----------



## Larry (Jul 31, 2008)

Emily's mom said:


> Larry, not sure donkeys hate rain....Mine have a shelter that they can go into but do stand in the rain and have been seen with a blanket of snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have noticed the sun bathing and laying down. When we first got them they did not lay down. I am guessing it was a security thing. I have read serveral articals and in a book on Mini donkeys that state they hate rain and it will make them sick to get wet in the winter--who knows.

Larry


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 31, 2008)

boy, can I relate to this one...my donkeys have a big shelter which they share with the horses. It never fails everytime we have a storm, there stand two..of my donkeys out in the middle of the pasture, getting soaked. BUT only the 2..the others are in the shelter keeping dry,its always the same two getting soaked. I would love to know what they are thinking! I especially hate it when we have a bad thunder and lightening storm, I have been known to go out and lock those two in the barn in a stall...which they hate. But, I am always afraid lightening will strike them. In winter the same, only then I have the shelter closed up except for a small door for them (I have big sliding doors on 2 sides so in summer its completely open on two sides and in winter its completely closed in to make a closed building) In winter these two will be the last to go in the shelter, and the first ones out. Both of these jennys are rescue donkeys and came from horrible situations..and neither had any shelter, until coming to me. I always thought it might of had something to do with that. As for donkeys getting sick...yes they can...if they get a good chill and are wet. They do not have coats like our horses do. It is very imperative to watch when the temperatures start to dip and it rains, or take the easy way out like I do ..and stall them, and be safe.



Sunbathing ~~ they all love it!

Corinne


----------



## minimule (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe it's just the Prima Donas that hate the rain. Kilroy won't even come out of his barn to eat if it's wet outside. The only time he will stand out in the weather is if the mares are out next to his corral.....THEN he is "macho" and doesn't mind getting wet (yeah right!)


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 31, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> boy, can I relate to this one...my donkeys have a big shelter which they share with the horses. It never fails everytime we have a storm, there stand two..of my donkeys out in the middle of the pasture, getting soaked. BUT only the 2..the others are in the shelter keeping dry,its always the same two getting soaked. I would love to know what they are thinking! I especially hate it when we have a bad thunder and lightening storm, I have been known to go out and lock those two in the barn in a stall...which they hate. But, I am always afraid lightening will strike them. In winter the same, only then I have the shelter closed up except for a small door for them (I have big sliding doors on 2 sides so in summer its completely open on two sides and in winter its completely closed in to make a closed building) In winter these two will be the last to go in the shelter, and the first ones out. Both of these jennys are rescue donkeys and came from horrible situations..and neither had any shelter, until coming to me. I always thought it might of had something to do with that. As for donkeys getting sick...yes they can...if they get a good chill and are wet. They do not have coats like our horses do. It is very imperative to watch when the temperatures start to dip and it rains, or take the easy way out like I do ..and stall them, and be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunbathing ~~ they all love it! Corinne


Corinne, honey, PLEASE! Don't YOU get struck by lightning trying to protect those silly donkeys!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 31, 2008)

...lol... I always make sure they are locked in there stalls WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY before the lightening starts....all I need to hear is thunder off in the distance..and those 2 get locked away. Awww...thanks for thinking of me and my safety (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 31, 2008)

rain? what's that?





JK, we do get an occasional shower here. just not as much as we'd like...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2008)

Corinne,

Would the reason those two stay outside of the shelter be because they are low on the totem pole? Maybe they are intimidated from going inside.

The reason I ask, is because I only have two horses. The dominant one is deep inside the shelter during bad weather, and the other stands on the very edge, just barely protected. I've never actually seen the dominant one drive the other out, but I guess all it would take is a laid-back ear and agressive-looking hind end to get the message across.

I have also heard that some equines don't like going into a shelter as they don't feel they could escape predators. Better wet than eaten, I suppose they are thinking.


----------



## Shari (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, Ella prefers to stand in their shed when it rains....horse's would rather be out in it.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 2, 2008)

heck no...these two are not intimidated at all, with the rest of the herd. They will all go in to eat if I feed inside the shelter, they all go in to get out of the sun, and they all go in towards evening. Its just when it rains out. If we have a snowstorm, and I have the "kids" all out..these two will be the first ones to stand with there backs to a blizzard...while the rest go in and out. I secretly think they just like the extra special treatment they figure they will get if they go in the barn...they know there are treats waiting just right on the other side of that barn wall.



Also, my shelter is a good size about 16' x 60' so there is more then enough room. I did try putting them in there own lot, which has its own 2 stall barn, which has a removable divider, that I removed.. and I left the door open...same thing..they just dont like to go inside. Oh well...whats a mother to do.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, I am so glad to read all these post, I now know that I do not have the weirdiest donkeys. During all of our storms in June, my jenny would come stand out in the rain and storm while my jack ran for shelter. Yesterday it was 100 degrees with a heat index of 105 and my donkeys were sun bathing. I can't believe they were just laying out in that hot sun. They did not seem to mind it though.


----------



## Larry (Aug 3, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> Oh, I am so glad to read all these post, I now know that I do not have the weirdiest donkeys. During all of our storms in June, my jenny would come stand out in the rain and storm while my jack ran for shelter. Yesterday it was 100 degrees with a heat index of 105 and my donkeys were sun bathing. I can't believe they were just laying out in that hot sun. They did not seem to mind it though.




Glad I asked the question--I am new to donkeys and just don't know what to expect. My donk's act like big dogs, if I go in the pasture to do something they follow me. The jack tries to lip my hand as I walk and occasionally he will head butt me in the back 'like pay attention to me'. They are a lot of fun and entertainment especially when I get the brush, then both of them try to push between me and the one getting brushed


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 3, 2008)

Awwww...all the people who dont own a donkey dont kinow what they are missing.



You cant even begin to compare them to the personalities of a horse. Donkeys are so unique and loving, and definitely NOT stubborn like so many think. To know a donk is to love a donk..






At least we all know this forum has one thing in common..we all



our donnkeys, hinnys and mules.

Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 4, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Awwww...all the people who dont own a donkey dont kinow what they are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I could not have said it better!!


----------

